# Please respond x1300 saying not supported



## xfly01 (Mar 2, 2006)

basically when i install ati tool my visiontek x1300 512mb card, says card not suportted, whats wrong with it?

thanks!


----------



## jlmike (Mar 11, 2006)

I for one would certanly like someone to give a response to xfly as I to have a Visiontek x1300 512 I was thinking of oc. Gotta do something with it till I have the greens to replace it.


----------



## dwax (Mar 11, 2006)

It worked on mine,then I upgraded to an X700. The only thing it wont show is your Mem settings. Try another download,you can over clock that card!


----------



## jlmike (Mar 12, 2006)

powerstrip or atitool?


----------



## jlmike (Mar 12, 2006)

what model of x700 I might want to follow?


----------



## dwax (Mar 12, 2006)

jlmike said:
			
		

> powerstrip or atitool?




both of them worked.


----------



## dwax (Mar 12, 2006)

jlmike said:
			
		

> what model of x700 I might want to follow?




I chose the Diamond Viper Pro. It is pretty easy to over clock.   they even give you a small tool to help you! Got it at NewEgg. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814103168


----------



## jlmike (Mar 12, 2006)

looks like a GOOD card only 8 pipes? You found this superior to the x1300 by a lot or a little? Nice Price!!


----------



## dwax (Mar 12, 2006)

Only 8 pipes? I dont think theres any more to unlock.if there were I wouldent probably do it. I woul probably say it's close to double over the X1300.They say the X1300 is a low budget card,where the X700 is in the uper mid range card.I don't over clock it much,dont want to fry it LOL


----------



## D_o_S (Mar 15, 2006)

xfly01 said:
			
		

> basically when i install ati tool my visiontek x1300 512mb card, says card not suportted, whats wrong with it?
> 
> thanks!



Hi,

did you get this problem sorted?

If not, what version of ATI Tool were you using?

I had no problems with overclocking the Powercolor X1300 I had for review using ATI Tool...


----------



## jlmike (Mar 16, 2006)

WORKED FINE! Thanks


----------



## jlmike (Mar 19, 2006)

No still having problems. Which ver did you use ?


----------



## jimmiemouseketeer (Jun 10, 2006)

*Anyone figure this out?*

I also have a visiontek x1300 i'd like to overclock and can't find anything that works. I've tried ati tool, ati tray tool, radclocker, and powerstrip and nothing will work. I'm running more than enough cooling to do it too. Please help!


----------

